# Outlaw 7075 + Vienna bach & Waltz = ?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I've got a denon 3806 ( will be using as a pre amp) and a pair of Vienna Acoustics Bachs and Waltz (originals not grand). I'm looking to get better sound on a budget, will the Outlaw 7075 amp give me better results? Any suggestions are welcome, however remember that I'm looking to spend as little as possible. I will entertain the thought of a 3 ch. amp to start with.
Thanks,
Capt. Kaboom


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Capt. Kaboom.

Well, I might start with some questions: what do you want to improve in the sound? Do you listen at loud volumes? To what type of music are you listening? Is this for movies, music, or both?

To answer your question, I don't think you're going to realize a huge improvement over your receiver. You may gain something in dynamics, you may gain something in absolute volume. But those improvements are generally going to come a high volumes.

Depending on what you're trying to achieve, there may be other options.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm going to be listening to music and movies equaly. I do like to turn it up loud on action movies. I havent had any problems with the reciever but was thinking I would like to get more dynamics. Would I do better with a more powerful amp.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You might get improved dynamics at high volumes. Have you considered changing speakers. I think that will make a much bigger difference, and in the direction that you want.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had the 7075 hooked up to a Denon 2106 at one time in my system. It was definitely an improvement over the Denon alone for both music and movies. The 3806 is a pretty nice receiver though, and if it was me I would take the jump up to the Outlaw 7125. Check their b-stock page...you get a discounted price and free shipping on b-stock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Just saw the Emotiva LPA-1 for $499 what is the thought or facts about this amp?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Ever make any decisions on an amp Captain?


----------

